# 8 month old male long hair kitten



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

he is one we have helped to get to rescue you can read abit about him here
View topic - Urgent transport needed from Liverpool to Rushden • Animal Lifeline UK

8 month old male on his way to Patsy if you are interested in adopting him please contact Patsy, This male will be neutered and Vaccinated before he goes off to his new home










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about him from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww he is a handsome boy, beautiful._


----------

